# Bosnian rivers most puriest water on earth



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Neretva


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Well marvelous places, beauty and clean sure, but more purest water in Earth... sorry i think that the honor is for more isolated places in the world.


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Bentag said:


> Well marvelous places, beauty and clean sure, but more purest water in Earth... sorry i think that the honor is for more isolated places in the world.


From every our river you can drink water


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

greetings from my RAFTING CLUB








Even in cities rivers are so pure


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

Wow! very beautiful. Send me a bottle. LOL


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

African Lion said:


> Wow! very beautiful. Send me a bottle. LOL


I am tellin this cuz a lot of people looks different my country only in the meaning past war wich was a 20 years ago so we rebuild and everyone who comes here is more than happy i mean on tourists


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

African Lion said:


> Wow! very beautiful. Send me a bottle. LOL











xD


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for posting. 

Post it here as well: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487674&page=15

Bosnian nature is relatively very well preserved and an essential part of the nation, both in terms of flora and fauna. There was an Ecology discussion thread in the Bosnian Forums as well but it was deleted some time ago before the current forum structure was "finalized"...


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Alle said:


> Wow, thanks for posting.
> 
> Post it here as well: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487674&page=15
> 
> Bosnian nature is relatively very well preserved and an essential part of the nation, both in terms of flora and fauna. There was an Ecology discussion thread in the Bosnian Forums as well but it was deleted some time ago before the current forum structure was "finalized"...


ty for support i didn saw this thanks a lot


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

TuzlaBoy said:


> From every our river you can drink water


I would never try Sava's water in Bosanski Brod :lol:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

LIES! I see the amoebas!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

damn....:drool:i feel thirsty XD


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> LIES! I see the amoebas!


lol nice joke but water is tested in European Water Center (EU),,, Sava is not Bosnian river i wasnt talk about all rivers just about UNA, DRINA, NERETVA, tested and there is a lot off small rivers pass water A+ quality test i and have a lot of minerals in water lik Mg+ Ca+ K+ geting from rocks that minerals preventing bacteria get in water and its good for human organism..A+ class...

AND most important this water doesnt have chemical liquids coz there is not industrial ceneters or fabrics near this river just nature and rocks

greeting from my RAFTING CLUB


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

send me a bottle too

or two

incredible photos

thanx


----------



## Rpfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Bosnia is a country with spectacular rivers for rafting anf fishing, but keep in mind traveling and boating in Bosnia is not without risk. Hidden and unknown dangers lurk. Some hazards are material like the land mines that loiter on the fringes of towns and rivers. source:


----------

